# Boneless leg of lamb



## dpsparky (Apr 15, 2017)

Smoking a 6.5 leg of lamb today. Covered with herbs, basting as it cooks, smoking with cherry wood. 

Also have 2 spatchcocked chickens in. 

Supper's going to be good tonight!













IMG_20170415_122020607_HDR-2672x1503.jpg



__ dpsparky
__ Apr 15, 2017


















IMG_20170415_125449959-1503x2672.jpg



__ dpsparky
__ Apr 15, 2017


















IMG_20170415_134346578-2672x1503.jpg



__ dpsparky
__ Apr 15, 2017


















IMG_20170415_132333774_HDR-2672x1503.jpg



__ dpsparky
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks great! I have a 2.3# boneless leg sitting in the fridge coated in mustard, herbs and garlic that will be going on the rotisserie tomorrow night.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2017)

That sounds fantastic!

I just love lamb!

Al


----------



## dpsparky (Apr 16, 2017)

It was excellent!













IMG_20170415_182537430-1503x2672.jpg



__ dpsparky
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_20170416_131048251-1503x2672.jpg



__ dpsparky
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_20170416_131101438-1503x2672.jpg



__ dpsparky
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2017)

Sure looks good....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    ...


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 16, 2017)

DPS, fine looking spread for dinner !


----------



## disco (Apr 18, 2017)

Marvelous Meal! It is hard to beat a nice piece of lamb!

Disco


----------

